# Do Only Fat Girls Break Chairs???



## MissStacie (Apr 15, 2008)

NO!!

Recently, I was visited by the love of my life, Boris who flew all the way from Germany to see me. While relaxing at home one evening, and after filling his belly with some super fattening American food, in the midst of conversation THIS happened!

CRACK!

SPLIT!!


Silence.

It was HIS chair leg that split like the seat of my last pair of jeans!!! I was more than intrigued at my delight about this....could I be a little bit of an FA myself?? I'd post the pic, but my resizing sucks....

Just a little tidbit of my day...

Hugs,


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 15, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> NO!!
> 
> Recently, I was visited by the love of my life, Boris who flew all the way from Germany to see me. While relaxing at home one evening, and after filling his belly with some super fattening American food, in the midst of conversation THIS happened!
> 
> ...



no! 300lb fat lads do as well as i have experienced, especially flimsy garden furniture and lecture hall seating!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Apr 15, 2008)

My 135lb boyfriend broke a chair the other day. It was one of those camp chairs, and the thing just collapsed on him. I guess one of the rivets that kept the thing together broke, but it was funny to see someone so skinny break a chair. Of course I helped him up, as he would have done if it had been me! So, no...fat girls aren't the only ones who break chairs!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 15, 2008)

Average-sized people break chairs too. You don't hear about it as often because it's not quite as funny or illustrative of anything, but it happens. I've broken a chair or two myself, but I don't know if I'm what you'd call average-sized.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 15, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> NO!!
> 
> Recently, I was visited by the love of my life, Boris who flew all the way from Germany to see me. While relaxing at home one evening, and after filling his belly with some super fattening American food, in the midst of conversation THIS happened!
> 
> ...



My 130 lb sister broke one of the dining room chairs a year or so ago. Guess some are just older than others


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 15, 2008)

My son broke lots of chairs when younger and a couch and an armchair. Simply by being a lolloping, thoughtless teenager that launches himself full force onto them. 

And I broke chairs too when around 135lbs.


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Apr 16, 2008)

I have broken a few chairs and I'm a ounce shy of a feather weight.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 16, 2008)

I can honestly say that in all my years as a fat girl...I've broken ONE CHAIR. You know, one of those flimsy aluminum woven lawn chairs that no one in their right MIND should sit on??? Yeah, I was 16, it was the most mortifying experience of my life and will never forget it.

I knew I wasn't alone, but to know that chairs are breaking across the land, by those OTHER than our round sisters/brothers, brings a tear to my eye and love in my heart...lol

:bow:

Hugs,


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 16, 2008)

As people I have lived with can attest, I have broken more than my fair share of household seating due to my girth. Eh, its a fact of life I deal with.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 16, 2008)

People with shitty luck break chairs. I've broken my fair share, about three.


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't believe I've ever broken a chair, but I *have* broken overhead lights on at least three separate occasions. 

(Technically four times, though I'm not counting the hanging light that got broken twice in the span of five minutes because I kept forgetting it was there.)


----------



## Raqui (Apr 17, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> NO!!
> 
> Recently, I was visited by the love of my life, Boris who flew all the way from Germany to see me. While relaxing at home one evening, and after filling his belly with some super fattening American food, in the midst of conversation THIS happened!
> 
> ...




It is Funny that I have broken only one chair by accident it was quite old. I break things during sessions on purpose by throwing myself all over on them. I find slim people break chairs and such much more often they throw themselves on everything and think it doesnt take a toll. LOL


----------



## olwen (Apr 18, 2008)

I broke one of my boss' antique wooden chairs last year. When I examined it after, the wood had already been damaged in a way that my weight and subsequent fall couldn't have damaged it. I felt bad, but then relieved when I realized that a house full of thin people had already damaged it first.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2008)

I've broken more chairs than I can count. From office chairs, to dining chairs, to recliners, and even couches and car seats. I did in an $1000 "Big man's" chair-and-a-half recliner in under 8 months...not the wood frame, the steel part. I've even had a car seat break through the floor of a car, while moving...luckily the resulting hole was smaller than the overall seat. One of the reasons I seldom leave home is that I don't want to be responsible for breaking any more of other people's furniture.


----------



## gnoom (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh lord - did she tell the crowd what i was doing after SHE stuffed me with Nachos Supreme, a salat and this HUGE pizza? I mean - for dinner, because we had Taco Bell for luch...? She didn't, did she?

Oh Pookie, i love your capers-diet (everything exept the capers)! :wubu:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 18, 2008)

Oddly enough, my weight fluctuates between 325-350 and I've only broken one chair in my life. My specialty seems to be falling OUT of chairs, especially those jacked-up ones we use at the library to prop our bodies at an appropriate level at the circulation desk. I broke one of these chairs when I was an undergraduate (non-professional) during a circulation shift. It was much worse than one's average chair-breaking experience because I had several patrons waiting to be checked out, and they got to watch my fat ass fall back and land against the reserves bookcase behind the desk. Worst of all, the back and seat portions of the chair came off with me as I went back (i.e. it detached from the chair's base). We were able to fix the chair, but I'd say at least four or five other workers did the same thing after that. The last I checked, the library I worked in still hadn't replaced the damn chair, and I broke the thing six years ago.

In the vein of library chair-breaking stories, one of the (quite slender) student employees at my current library broke a chair while trying to use it as a step-ladder to get a box of maps off a high shelf. *sigh* Reckless behavoir can cause major problems. Fortunately, she wasn't hurt when the chair split.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 18, 2008)

Stacie if you really *cared about* your FFA sisters, you'd figure out a way to resize and post that picture.

Letting FFAs know about it but not posting pics is _mean._

For heaven's sake lady...TRY.


----------



## gnoom (Apr 19, 2008)

Shouldn' it be FGA = female german admirers?
Because i'm not fat, the chair was just old...


----------



## prettysteve (Apr 19, 2008)

Miss Stacie : You are welcome to break any chair in my house anytime! You sexy lady. I can always go back to the furniture store to get a new one.:doh:


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 19, 2008)

And I will agree that he DID have some fantastic meals while he was with me...good old American Fast Food (Want a Wendy's burger, baby?), and good old fashioned home cooking from home....

I'm surprised he didn't break any more chairs! Although his pants WERE a little tight...lol Not that I was complaining!!!

Love,




gnoom said:


> Oh lord - did she tell the crowd what i was doing after SHE stuffed me with Nachos Supreme, a salat and this HUGE pizza? I mean - for dinner, because we had Taco Bell for luch...? She didn't, did she?
> 
> Oh Pookie, i love your capers-diet (everything exept the capers)! :wubu:


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd sat in that chair many times, as well as my fattie girlfriend, and neither of us broke it...

And yeah...the chairs are old.....but YOUR belly helped!

Love,



gnoom said:


> Shouldn' it be FGA = female german admirers?
> Because i'm not fat, the chair was just old...


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 19, 2008)

Being a fat guy myself, I've never broken a chair.
The current computer chair that I am using now was purchased at Office Max approximately 8 years ago and has lasted 8 years not only with my fat rump in it (pretty much _every single day_), but also with Erin's much larger rump in it for over 4 years. This is to attest that Office Max [at one point] sells good quality products (well, I haven't been back since 2000... ) and that fat people don't always break chairs. I've never broken a chair before, and I've sat in flimsy and sturdy chairs. *Shrugs*

If you would like, Stacie, you can send me the picture and I can resize it for you and post it. If you would like... you know... for LoveBHMS' sake (and yours). 



MissStacie said:


> I'd sat in that chair many times, as well as my fattie girlfriend, and neither of us broke it...
> 
> And yeah...the chairs are old.....but YOUR belly helped!



"I loosened it for you!" That old saying, when you cannot twist the cap off of a bottle or remove something seemingly frozen onto something else...
Hehe, I'm sure your belly helped, too, Stacie!


----------



## tummytubby (Apr 20, 2008)

I've broken some chairs but they were old... My very skinny sister-in-law broke one of our chairs and was not amused
My friend told me that we sit down more carefully than thin people so we don't break as much chairs as we could do...


----------



## gnoom (Apr 20, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Although his pants WERE a little tight...lol Not that I was complaining!!!



Of course not, you helped me to get them off real quick... remember? :wubu:


----------



## Dravenhawk (Apr 20, 2008)

I have broken chairs when I was a teen. Usually by leaning back on the back legs causing the chair to break. I was 115 lbs back in my chair breaking days. I haven't broke one since I quit leaning back on the back legs.

Dravenhawk


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, darling...you just looked so uncomfortable...lol I HAD to help you out of them....and YOU didn't mind, did you? :smitten:

Don't make me post the pic of you laying there with your stuffed belly and unzipped pants????

:wubu:
Love,







gnoom said:


> Of course not, you helped me to get them off real quick... remember? :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 20, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Well, darling...you just looked so uncomfortable...lol I HAD to help you out of them....and YOU didn't mind, did you? :smitten:
> 
> Don't make me post the pic of you laying there with your stuffed belly and unzipped pants????
> 
> ...



You're teasing the FFAs Stacie...you know this thread is a big old tease to those of us who dig the larger dudes.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm working on getting the photos sized....I'll post them as soon as I can ...




LoveBHMS said:


> You're teasing the FFAs Stacie...you know this thread is a big old tease to those of us who dig the larger dudes.


----------



## AJTano (Apr 21, 2008)

My 450 lb gf has never broken a chair either.


----------



## gnoom (Apr 21, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Don't make me post the pic of you laying there with your stuffed belly and unzipped pants???



Don't you dare!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 21, 2008)

gnoom said:


> Don't you dare!



Dare.

<---- perv

(Stacie's met me..she knows this about me.)


----------



## gnoom (Apr 21, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> ^---- perv
> (Stacie's met me..she knows this about me.)



She's meeting a lot of pervs lately... *rofl*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 21, 2008)

gnoom said:


> She's meeting a lot of pervs lately... *rofl*



Lulz.

Stacie's takin' a perv tour of the world.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

I would hardly call rolling around in lime green jelly and then doing the hokey pokey dance perverted....

Well...maybe it IS??? 

Um...love,....maybe we should just skip the jello....and just do the hokey pokey??? :smitten:





gnoom said:


> She's meeting a lot of pervs lately... *rofl*


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

Starting in Germany.....I'll work my way through Europe....then hit the States. If I do the States FIRST, it may just kill me...lol

And yeah, I've met you, but you didn't strike me as the "perv" type...I guess my perv-dar was off that weekend?? 



LoveBHMS said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Stacie's takin' a perv tour of the world.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

Its being resized as we speak...you'd better tell me if you really DON'T want me to post it.....seems like the masses want to see you, liebling....

Mir warum nicht erlauben, mit Ihnen zu protzen und den glücklichen ... des weiblichen FA zu machen?? Wenn Sie wirklich dazu nicht wollen, wissen Sie, dass ich es nicht anschlagen werde.

Lieben Sie Sie Baby,




gnoom said:


> Don't you dare!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 21, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Starting in Germany.....I'll work my way through Europe....then hit the States. If I do the States FIRST, it may just kill me...lol
> 
> And yeah, I've met you, but you didn't strike me as the "perv" type...I guess my perv-dar was off that weekend??



<3

I'm sort of a lower grad perv, very subtle, but a perv nonetheless.

As evidenced by the fact I keep asking you to post pics of the chair breakage and the overstuffed maletype.


----------



## gnoom (Apr 22, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Um...love,....maybe we should just skip the jello....and just do the hokey pokey???



Skip the hokey pokey dance and roll around in lime green jello, Pookie? :wubu:


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 22, 2008)

:smitten:Works for me, sweetheart....:wubu:




gnoom said:


> Skip the hokey pokey dance and roll around in lime green jello, Pookie? :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 22, 2008)

Get a room you two!

Sheesh.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 22, 2008)

He started it!!! lol

Ok..Ok...it appears that we are sickening the crowd liebling....I'll behave now...:smitten:



LoveBHMS said:


> Get a room you two!
> 
> Sheesh.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 22, 2008)

Hee.

Not really, I was just teasing.

We all like watching true lurve........


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL. I, myself, no matter as how embarrassing this is, have broken a couple of chairs, well ok several chairs. lol. I still remember the first time I broke one, I was in high school, and one summer, I decided to go to my old elementary school and volunteer. I got placed in a pre-k/kinder class, and they have the little itty bitty seats with the little itty bitty tables. Well, there was no where else to seat. So while the teacher was talking in front of the class, well yeah.. next thing you know you have a bunch of 4-5 year olds around me lol. So embarrassing!!! LOL.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 25, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> LOL. I, myself, no matter as how embarrassing this is, have broken a couple of chairs, well ok several chairs. lol. I still remember the first time I broke one, I was in high school, and one summer, I decided to go to my old elementary school and volunteer. I got placed in a pre-k/kinder class, and they have the little itty bitty seats with the little itty bitty tables. Well, there was no where else to seat. So while the teacher was talking in front of the class, well yeah.. next thing you know you have a bunch of 4-5 year olds around me lol. So embarrassing!!! LOL.



Oh, my lord. I would've helped you up and hugged you afterwards. Sweetie pie. 

PS- You look so beauteeeeeful in your photo. Smooches.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't broken a chair since I was a teenager and slim... but I still to this day blame it on my friend who had been sitting on it moments before I did and obviously weakened it...  *cough*


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> I haven't broken a chair since I was a teenager and slim... but I still to this day blame it on my friend who had been sitting on it moments before I did and obviously weakened it...  *cough*



Breaking chairs rocks!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, my lord. I would've helped you up and hugged you afterwards. Sweetie pie.
> 
> PS- You look so beauteeeeeful in your photo. Smooches.



Awww.. thanks.. you're such a sweetie


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 27, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> My 135lb boyfriend broke a chair the other day. It was one of those camp chairs, and the thing just collapsed on him. I guess one of the rivets that kept the thing together broke, but it was funny to see someone so skinny break a chair. Of course I helped him up, as he would have done if it had been me! So, no...fat girls aren't the only ones who break chairs!



Lol, this reminds me of when one of my college friends broke my camp stool. I'm posting a picture but the story behind it really cracks me up. I wasn't in the room but my roommate told me what happened...

My friend is sitting on the camp stool, leaning forward watching my roommate play a computer game.
Suddenly, his eyes open *wide *and he sits *bolt upright* looks left, right, left as if trying to find the source of something... finding nothing out of the ordinary, he shrugs and goes back to watching the computer screen.

Five seconds later, CRACK!
The stool collapses and and drops him to the floor and my roommate busts out laughing.


Here's a couple pictures... the stool has four legs, look closely: one is bent back toward the seat. 

View attachment MattChair1.jpg


View attachment MattChair2.jpg


----------



## OneHauteMama (Apr 30, 2008)

Aw heck, I broke a frickin' PICNIC TABLE when I was 8! It was old, but still! JUst more fodder for the meanies to make fun of the fat girl.

I also broke a plastic lawn chair when I was 17. Sitting across the table from my crush, playing cards...now you see me, now you don't. LOL My ass ended up kissing the floor.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2008)

It was the weirdest thing, in one summer I broke like... 3 haha. One I was just sitting around a camp fire and it was made of wood, like 10 years old and never really taken out of the elements, im just chilling out and snap, im on the ground looking around like what the hell happened.

2nd one was me and my friends were just wrestling around, ya know like how college guys do and next thing I know I was lifted off of the ground and thrown on a chair or tlwards one, and snap, there goes that one

The last one I was performing with my band at a basement show and I was standing on a table singing (i could be an active/wandering front man haha) And there was a long part of the song that was just guitar and me kinda whispering. When that part ends though it went to me yelling and finally screaming JUMP, so I did and i jumped kinda hoping to land on a chair, well I did but the chair didnt wanna play catch haha. So a broken ankle and aprained knee late I had broken 3 chairs in like a 2 month span. And during all of this time i didnt weight more then like... 155 haha


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

I broke a chair in my 8th grade english class...my teacher sent me to the dispensery (sp.) it's like a mini doctors office, to see if i was hurt. When i got back one of the girls said she saw so and so fiddling with it during the break period...I was quite embarrased. At the time I weighed about 210lbs.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok... so I broke two chairs this week!!! WTH!!! LOL. 
I broke my computer chair on this past monday, but I've had it for a long time... but not too long, maybe about three years. It finally gave up on me! 
Then, on my trip.... at a hotel, I was using those chairs.. and I was sitting on it for quite a bit of time. I had moved it so that I could use my phone close to where there was an extension since my phone was charging. I had gotten tired of sitting on the floor. Well... next thign you know.. i hear like a crackign sound and I got up real quick. You could tell the sseat was old, and about to break anyways, and I didn't help it! lol. I got up and I inspected it to see where it broke, and you couldh't even tell. So I just put it back where I got it from lol.


----------



## homersimpson (Jun 14, 2008)

i'v been none to break a cpl of chairs...being 6'5 460 lbs. this one great time ...drinking parting sitting in wooden kitching chair everybody all drunk gurls dancing and everything. two friends of mine(girls) start giving me a lap dance one on each knee then they both kinda sit on my legs then all of sudden crash bam boom..chair bust out we all fall too the floor ...too funny good times.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Do bending chairs count? I sat on one a few years ago and I guess it had been damaged or was old or something because the metal supports underneath just bent until I was practically sitting on the ground. At that moment, I really wished I were someone else. Not because I was embarrassed but because it must have been really funny to watch.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Breaking chairs rocks!


Rocking Chairs Break!  

-Rusty


----------



## chileno (Jun 17, 2008)

To answer the thread title, and as emphasized many times already, "NO, Fat Girls are not the only ones to break chairs"
I have broken chairs before, like when I was 12 years old (skinny back then too) at my Grandma's
Recently, I watched my 100lb sister break a chair last week, and I saw a friend break a chair that was a month old a few months back
Of course, these chairs might have had structural flaws or defects, since it wasn't the actual weight that broke them, but where the weight was concentrated.


----------



## Gateway (Jun 19, 2008)

Broke a bed once when I was younger. Does that count?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jun 20, 2008)

After one meeting of the San Diego regional NAAFA meeting, a group of us had gone to the local Souplantation. The food was good, and after I finished, I scooted the chair back a few inches and moved my arms out to the side to stretch.

Suddenly there was a loud crack! Everyone turned to look at me and then started giggling. "I'm glad it wasn't me.", said the BBW next to me, "I would have been so embarrassed." I looked around and the frame of the back of the chair was broken in two.

Me, I was 190", and 6'1".


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 20, 2008)

I broke a chair by racing in one and smashing into a door at college. Somehow, I don't think that this was intended use covered under warranty however.


----------



## big_j (Jun 24, 2008)

i broke one this weekend. friends of the family had a garage sale after his mother died and was selling some of her stuff, any who, they had some things to get inside so i stayed on the porch to watch the sale, sat down in a folding lawn chair and leaned back a little, worked fine for about 5 minutes, then i leaned over to grab the cash box when there was a pop, then a couple seconds later the whole chair collapses onto the deck and i smacked the back of my head on the railing and landed on a couple of my fingers, they still hurt, but not as much as my pride having a lawn chair break infront of somthing along the line of 10 or so people.:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2008)

I did in another office chair yesterday...that makes two office chairs and a heavy duty folding chair this year alone.


----------

